# Your childrens heath at risk



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Why is the government failing us, why can they eliminated dangerous chemicals from our food ,well ;Money , Gluttony, Greed and donations to the political parties involved ,after all that`s the American way ,that`s why many European countries refuse to buy USA produce and meats ,but they make up the differences by selling it in our stores .
States sue over EPA's decision to keep pesticide on market 
http://start.att.net/news/read/cate...ue_over_epas_decision_to_keep_pesticide_on-ap
Be a smart shopper and ask your grocer for a list of chemicals in the food they sell, and see what kind of reaction you get ,better yet call your congressman or senator and see .
This article is going to my local boys in DC ,I loved to see what kind of explanation they give me ,if any.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

The government is failing us because they no longer work for us.
They have been bought and paid for by big business.
None of the congress critters care about the public except for getting the votes of the low information voters and dead people.
The system is broken and I doubt it can ever be fixed without a total collapse.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

States sue over EPA's decision to keep pesticide on market 
http://start.att.net/news/read/cate...ue_over_epas_decision_to_keep_pesticide_on-ap
Mr.Trump
It never seems to amaze me how can the most powerful country on this earth fails to protect its citizens, from within ,many claim is money ,greed ,gluttony or political donations ,I think is about time this government does something about this situation , the USA is go with war but has fail totally in health and now even the government is showing that ,by allowing deadly chemicals to continue in our food chain .Is very sad.
I just send this to our president, wasted time but what the hell at least I know I tried. I will be cooking more fresh meals at home with more fresh and organic goods with the hope that maybe the grocers take notice and sell less junk in the future.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'm even afraid to feed my dogs their dog food.

One is sick now with itchy skin and I've tried it all. Raw diet ain't gonna happen though. First off can't afford meat for us mush less them. 

My aloe vera plant has helped the most where she breaks out. When I sun fried my feet on the boat that stuff was a miracle. Also giving her benidryl and aspirin. 

Don't need any advice done heard it all just saying.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> States sue over EPA's decision to keep pesticide on market
> http://start.att.net/news/read/cate...ue_over_epas_decision_to_keep_pesticide_on-ap
> Mr.Trump
> It never seems to amaze me how can the most powerful country on this earth fails to protect its citizens, from within ,many claim is money ,greed ,gluttony or political donations ,I think is about time this government does something about this situation , the USA is go with war but has fail totally in health and now even the government is showing that ,by allowing deadly chemicals to continue in our food chain .Is very sad.
> I just send this to our president, wasted time but what the hell at least I know I tried. I will be cooking more fresh meals at home with more fresh and organic goods with the hope that maybe the grocers take notice and sell less junk in the future.


 Power corrupts absolute power corrupts absolutely. It is human nature.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

If your buying the foods, even the fresh produce then you are part of the problem. They won't quit using the chemicals because it makes them money.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I don`t want to turn this one in to a major political issue but it is ,we need to get involved and write and post in all media outlets our opinions on many things that really affect us daily, we ate and drink and if other countries can do it why can`t we do it ,we are not under a totalitarian regime we are free to do so.Just like I refuse to buy Chinese food at Wal-Mart or any other store, I ask for organic stuff all the time or at least free range meats and eggs, hell I`m so tired of what I see in this country with all the political influence corporations have today ,is just sick.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

The people that complain about the chemicals in their food are the same people buying it. It always amazes me that so many complain but do not grow their own food. Even a patio or balcony in an apartment provides enough space to grow all our own vegetables. Want fresh meat, poultry, eggs, etc. go out to the local farms and buy direct. That solution is very simple but people would rather complain than inconvenience themselves. Write to you government official and see just how much good that does. Round file upon receipt. When the complainers stop buying, then the changes will happen.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> I'm even afraid to feed my dogs their dog food.
> One is sick now with itchy skin and I've tried it all. Raw diet ain't gonna happen though. First off can't afford meat for us mush less them. My aloe vera plant has helped the most where she breaks out. When I sun fried my feet on the boat that stuff was a miracle. Also giving her benidryl and aspirin. Don't need any advice done heard it all just saying.


Check with your local coop if you have one...a lot of them sell their own brand of dog food. (I wouldn't feed them anything that comes from CHINA, that's for sure!!) All my dog food comes from "Feed & Seed," coop, $25/50 lbs., and I've never had any problem with it....and the dogs love it! The real bugaboo down here is sand fleas...but Vinegar and Hartz UltraGuard seems to work well for that. Itchy skin....try Dermasil, see if that works. That's what I use for Bo& Lilly,seems to work pretty good.

https://www.amazon.com/Dermasil-Advanced-Treatment-Creamy-Lotion/dp/B00IVZDCP6


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

For years I raised horses , for show mostly.
We always used Desitin, worked great on scrapes, cuts, scratches, 

It didn't leave any scaring, and healed up quickly.

May work on dogs too.

Works on babies too.



Jim


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Unless you start growing your own and know what you are consuming, you are putting your health along with your family's and anyone else you feed in another's hand. I doubt that all the harmful chemicals and steroids will ever stop being used. Its all about making a profit. . . their bottom line.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> I don`t want to turn this one in to a major political issue but it is ,we need to get involved and write and post in all media outlets our opinions on many things that really affect us daily, we ate and drink and if other countries can do it why can`t we do it ,we are not under a totalitarian regime we are free to do so.Just like I refuse to buy Chinese food at Wal-Mart or any other store, I ask for organic stuff all the time or at least free range meats and eggs, hell I`m so tired of what I see in this country with all the political influence corporations have today ,is just sick.


You know what we all need to remember is we are not in control like Mark Twain said " it a club and we ain't in it".

Lucifer is the ruler and his will will be done till the reigns are taken away from him.

I keep getting in and out of politics like a drug crazed addict. And I consider myself intelligent.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Check with your local coop if you have one...a lot of them sell their own brand of dog food. (I wouldn't feed them anything that comes from CHINA, that's for sure!!) All my dog food comes from "Feed & Seed," coop, $25/50 lbs., and I've never had any problem with it....and the dogs love it! The real bugaboo down here is sand fleas...but Vinegar and Hartz UltraGuard seems to work well for that. Itchy skin....try Dermasil, see if that works. That's what I use for Bo& Lilly,seems to work pretty good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dermasil-Advanced-Treatment-Creamy-Lotion/dp/B00IVZDCP6


 Thanks Pess. Will try this tomorrow. She is losing too much hair.:wave: Also will see about the coop dog food. Other dogs are doing ok on the china crap but she is less tolerant of the stuff. My old large dog is 17 and she has skin cancers all over her but still gets around and dog food doesn't bother her at all. She is deaf, and has tumors all over her but she hangs in there.



phideaux said:


> For years I raised horses , for show mostly.
> We always used Desitin, worked great on scrapes, cuts, scratches,
> 
> It didn't leave any scaring, and healed up quickly.
> ...


 Good idea although I said don't give e advice sure glad yall didn't listen.. Will use this on her big sore. :wave:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks Pess. Will try this tomorrow. She is losing too much hair.:wave:


Could be mange or scabies, either of which can be treated. Not unusual for a case of mange to pop up.

Home Remedies for Mange Mites on Dogs
1. Hydrogen Peroxide and Borax
Mixture of 1% hydrogen peroxide solution in borax powder and water is an effective home remedy for mange cure. Make sure that the mixture is thoroughly dissolved before applying it to your dog. Wash your dog once in a week with this solution, but remember not to wipe dry. If you will wipe the dog dry, the treatment will not show proper effect. Continue with this treatment for at least two weeks.

Note- Borax can make your dog sick if he ingests it, so use an E-collar to prevent the dog from licking it.

2. Honey
Honey is again an excellent remedy for treating mange mites on dogs and puppies. Honey can be applied directly to the skin of the animal, but remember to wipe it off by night; otherwise, the skin of the dog will be bitten by ants.

3. Yogurt
Apply two tablespoons of pure yogurt to the ears of the dog to deal with the problem of crusting and discharge due to mange.

4. Cooking Oil 
Direct application of a few drops of cooking oil is an effective measure to address the problem of itching and irritation on the skin of the dog. This alleviates the waxy deposits on the skin of the dog and kills the mites, as well.

5. Apple Cider Vinegar 
A tablespoon of unpasteurized apple vinegar cider (ACV) in the pet's meal is a powerful cure to treat dogs, suffering with the problem of mange mites.

6. Soapy Water 
Use mild soap solution on the skin of your dog as the alkaline nature of the soap prevents the spread of mange mites and kills them, as well.

7. Lemon 
Slice a lemon (with a peel) and boil it in water. Soak it overnight. Rub it off with the sponge in the morning. The application of this solution on the pet's skin will make the skin glossy, besides treating it with mange.

10. Yellow Dock, Aloe Vera or Calendula Tea
The application of tea of any of these herbs will kill the parasites on the skin of the dog and heal the wound rapidly. It can be applied several times a day.

12. Neem Oil
Neem oil is also an effective home remedy to cure mange in dogs and puppies.

13. Lemon-Garlic Rinse
Make a mixture of 30-40 chopped cloves of garlic with six or more lemon skins and one whole chopped lemon. Add about four liters of water and bring it to boil. When the solution cools, apply it liberally on the skin of the dog. Use it daily for ten days.
(Courtesy of https://homeremedyshop.com/13-home-remedies-for-mange-in-dogs/)

Scabies is a little rougher....very bad little bug!! 
https://www.vetary.com/dog/condition/scabies

Scabies treatment: Excerpt: "Symptoms of Scabies in Dogs Scabies symptoms will usually start with sudden, intense itching (pruritis). If you notice that your family pet is experiencing episodes of acute, severe itching, you will want to take him to the vet right away. Sarcoptic mange can be passed to other animal and human members of the household. Though canine scabies cannot complete a life cycle on humans, they will cause intense itching for about 5 days until they die. Uncontrollable scratching, most likely related to sensitivity to the fecal matter and saliva of the mites Red skin or rash Inflammation of skin Hair loss (alopecia) which may be first noticed on the legs and stomach Self-mutilation Bleeding Small bumps that will evolve into crusty sores There may be an unpleasant odor due to the sores The sores will mainly be found on the abdomen, legs, ears, chest, and elbows Thickening of the skin due to damage Secondary bacterial or yeast related sores can develop If untreated, the scabies will spread to the entire body Severe cases can produce loss vision and hearing Badly infected dogs may lose their appetite and begin to lose weight Types The sarcoptic mange mite has a life cycle that is spent entirely on the dog and lasts no more than 21 days. Adult females will burrow into the skin to make a tunnel, laying a few eggs per day for up to 3 weeks Eggs hatch within 5 days Larvae go through a molting cycle Nymphs mature to adults Adults mate on the skin, and the female burrows to lay eggs Causes of Scabies in Dogs Scabies is transmitted through contact with infected dogs, and also wild foxes and coyotes, who are considered to be reservoir hosts. Keep in mind the following points in regards to your dog's sarcoptic mange infestation. Indirect transmission can occur from bedding, though less common Dogs in poor health will have a more intense reaction The reaction will also depend upon how many mites were transmitted The mites can be spread through grooming tools if use from one dog to another is within a relatively short time Diagnosis of Scabies in Dogs When you make the appointment and decide to bring your canine companion to the clinic, it's imperative to inform the veterinarian of your suspicions right away. You may already know that your dog has scabies, because perhaps you have a friend with a dog who alerted you to possible contagion. Whether confirmed or not, warn the veterinary team of the possibilities so they can be sure to isolate the dog away from other canine visitors, until the team is ready for the examination. The veterinarian may want to obtain a stool sample for testing, or perform blood work to perhaps rule out conditions like allergies or bacterial skin infection. Both the blood test and the fecal sample are important diagnostic tools for determining the cause of your dog's itchy skin. The skin scrape, and subsequent observation under the microscope is the method used that most often gives a definitive diagnosis. The scrape will be done deep enough to try and reach the mites. Often the mites and eggs will be clearly visible. However, it can be entirely possible that the mites will not be seen, in which case the lesions that they produce could lead to the diagnosis. Treatment of Scabies in Dogs You may have other canine family members in your household; they must be treated as well, even though the mites may not yet have made an appearance or caused symptoms. Sarcoptic mange is very contagious between dogs. The clipping of your pet may be necessary in order to effectively treat the mites. Then the crusty skin should be gently treated with a medicated shampoo. The next step is to apply an anti-mite product such as lime sulfur. Because the mites can be difficult to eradicate, several weekly applications may be needed. Oral medications and treatment by injection are possible, too. Most often, a combination of products are needed to combat the infection. As the treatment will be done at home (unless the infection is severe and has caused threatening secondary complications that require your dog to be hospitalized for a time), you must contact the veterinarian if you do not see improvement in your pet's state of health within 4 to 5 days. Recovery of Scabies in Dogs Full resolution of your beloved pet's mite infestation could take up to six weeks of treatment. Keep the veterinarian informed of the progress. Don't hesitate to contact, via phone or email, the clinic with any questions or concerns about the treatment, especially if you feel there are side effects. There is a definite chance that you could contract the scabies from your dog. The human reaction to sarcoptic mange will be intense itching and possible redness or lesions. Because the life cycle of the mites cannot be completed on humans, the mites will die in less than a week. You may want to see your doctor in order to have relief from the itch. Discard or at the very least, wash your pet's bedding with hot water containing bleach. Contamination of your home is not required, but do not allow your dog the freedom to climb on beds or furniture, just in case, until the mite situation has been settled. Cost of Scabies in Dogs Scabies can be an expensive treatment in dogs and can range from $300.00 to $1000.00 depending on the cost of living and severity of your Dog's scabies. On average, the national cost of treating scabies in dogs is $350.00.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Could be mange or scabies, either of which can be treated. Not unusual for a case of mange to pop up.
> 
> Home Remedies for Mange Mites on Dogs
> 1. Hydrogen Peroxide and Borax
> ...


 It is some kind of allergy, she has had this for years. Usually only thing that heals her is antibiotics and steroids which we are trying not to use this time. Seems like it is working just a slow process.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

readytogo said:


> Why is the government failing us, why can they eliminated dangerous chemicals from our food ,well ;Money , Gluttony, Greed and donations to the political parties involved ,after all that`s the American way ,that`s why many European countries refuse to buy USA produce and meats ,but they make up the differences by selling it in our stores .
> States sue over EPA's decision to keep pesticide on market
> http://start.att.net/news/read/cate...ue_over_epas_decision_to_keep_pesticide_on-ap
> Be a smart shopper and ask your grocer for a list of chemicals in the food they sell, and see what kind of reaction you get ,better yet call your congressman or senator and see .
> This article is going to my local boys in DC ,I loved to see what kind of explanation they give me ,if any.


This failure to take that pesticide off the market was decided by Scott Pruitt, Trumpenfuhrer's appointment to head the EPA


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Iafrate said:


> This failure to take that pesticide off the market was decided by Scott Pruitt, Trumpenfuhrer's appointment to head the EPA


http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/carbaryl-dicrotophos/chlorpyrifos-ext.html

Nasty stuff......Excerpt: "Chlorpyrifos is moderately toxic to humans (50). Poisoning from chlorpyrifos may affect the central nervous system, the cardiovascular system, and the respiratory system (31). It is also a skin and eye irritant (49). While some organophosphates are readily absorbed through the skin, studies in humans suggest that skin absorption of chlorpyrifos is more limited (45). Skin which has come in contact with this material should be washed immediately with soap and water and all contaminated clothing should be removed. The acute dermal LD50 for chlorpyrifos in male and female rats is greater than 2,000 mg/kg (53).
Three hundred and nineteen human exposure incidents were reported by the Pesticide Incident Monitoring System (PIMS) from 1970 through 1981, most resulting from inhalation and dermal exposure. Three human deaths were caused by chlorpyrifos and/or chlorpyrifos combined with other active ingredients (41). Persons with respiratory ailments, recent exposure to cholinesterase inhibitors, cholinesterase impairment, or liver malfunction are at increased risk from exposure to chlorpyrifos.

The organophosphate insecticides are cholinesterase inhibitors which may be absorbed through all routes of exposure. When toxic amounts are inhaled, the first effects are usually respiratory and may include bloody or runny nose, coughing, chest discomfort, difficult or short breath, and wheezing due to constriction or excess fluid in the bronchial tubes. Skin contact with organophosphates may cause localized sweating and involuntary muscle contractions. Eye contact may cause pain, bleeding, tears, pupil constriction, and blurred vision. Following exposure by any route, other systemic effects may begin within a few minutes or be delayed for up to 12 hours. These may include pallor, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal cramps, headache, dizziness, eye pain, blurred vision, constriction or dilation of the eye pupils, tears, salivation, sweating, and confusion. Severe poisoning will affect the central nervous system, producing incoordination, slurred speech, loss of reflexes, weakness, fatigue, involuntary muscle contractions, twitching, tremors of the tongue or eyelids, and eventually paralysis of the body extremities and the respiratory muscles. In severe cases there may also be involuntary defecation or urination, psychosis, irregular heart beats, unconsciousness, convulsions and coma. Death may be caused by respiratory failure or cardiac arrest (39).

Some organophosphates may cause delayed symptoms beginning 1 to 4 weeks after an acute exposure which may or may not have produced immediate symptoms. In such cases, numbness, tingling, weakness and cramping may appear in the lower limbs and progress to incoordination and paralysis. Improvement may occur over months or years, and in some cases residual impairment will remain."


----------

